# Newbie In Need of Help...



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok so I finally get to give this kayak fishing a try this year. I just moved to hampton roads va two weeks ago from the Washington DC area and decided it's time. My only issue is I dont know what type of rods to get for kayak fishing. All my adventures will be in salt or brackish water. My kayak is a Ok trident 13! And all my setups will have to be spinning setups and I dont want to spend to much (True rookie) but I do want to be able to bring in the big boys! Any suggestions will help plz and thx in advance!


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd stick with 6'-7' lengths. Anything over 7' could get in your way. If you're primarily targeting pups, specks and flounder, medium action will work great. If you plan on going after sheepshead around the CBBT, maybe grab a MH rod. 
I don't know that you'd actually NEED a heavy rod for summer fishing rivers, inlets, and back creeks. Cobia is a summer species that could surely bend a Heavy rod, although I've never targeted (much less landed one) in a kayak. You may want a season or two of experience getting to know your boat, it's stability, your paddling ability, and your gear before you face the shoals off Fisherman's island for spring bulls. Those and wintertime stripers seem to be the fish that bend the heavy rods most frequently.
And I think you're on the right track thinking "i don't want to spend too much". Only spend what you can afford to lose. I lost at least 2 rods my first 2 years in the sport.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx Jeff your correct would hate to see a pricey setup lost while just starting out! Dont want to have heart attack on a yak..... What do you think about the 7' ugly stick lite rods? Or even better what setups do you use?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Ugly stix or any rods made my Shakespeare. I've never used one and had it break, but they always seem to be the cheapest rods on the rack. For reasons I can't explain, I'm just prejudice about Shakespeare rods. Maybe that's stupid.
My saltwater kayak rods are Shimano Compre (baitcaster/6.5'/H), Shimano Terramar (spinning/6.5/M) Lew's <can't remember the model> (BC/7'/MH) and a Tsunami Trophy (BC/6.5'/MH).
I paid $75 for the Compre (used), about $100 for the Terramar (new), Lew's was about $75 (new) and is re-purposed bass rod, and the Tsunami i picked up (new) on sale for $35.
I've been lucky that I've held on to that $100 Terramar this long. If I lost it, I wouldn't replace it with another $100 rod. I try to not buy junk, but I also keep in mind that any of these is just one sneaky wave away from being lost in the drink. 
TFO makes good rods, and sometimes you can find them on sale. I'd prefer to buy a used quality for salt.

The 2 rods I lost last year, went over in the Rappahannock going after small mouth. They were $60 5.5' Shimano UL rods, with $60 reels on them. That hurt. I replaced them with Berkley Cherrywood rods for $25 each.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I use spinning reels in my kayak, bait casters and I don't get along at all unless I'm on land or standing on deck. Too easy to get your tackle or rod tip wet on your back cast and helloooo backlash! My only exception, I'll use a bait caster to troll with.

You can get away with lighter gear since your yak moves along with fish big enough to drag you along. I caught a 45" muskie on 20# braid with no leader and just let that fish drag me around the creek.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx alot I ended up getting me two spinning setups 1 being 7' and the other 6'6"! I dont think I would ever fish with a baitcaster setup I have been fishing with spinning setupx for 25yrs!


----------



## Shaky Sheepshead (Apr 23, 2015)

I use Ugly Stix religiously for my Sheepshead and Drum fishing off pier with 50 lb. braid. Havent had one fail me yet. Caught 87 pound Amberjack off one of them also.


----------

